# 2 x IBM M1015 + FreeBSD 9 headache



## george__ (Oct 13, 2012)

I am trying to get 2 IBM M1015 working inside FreeBSD 9.0.

Both cards have been flashed to IT mode, firmware version 14. 

Freebsd can detect both the cards (I checked, ms0 and ms1 I think). Linux can detect both the cards and all the hard drives.

Right now
Freebsd can only detect one of the two cards and the hard drives connected to it, I can't get it to see hard drives from both cards even when both are connected   

Need some guidance. No clue how to fix this.

System specs

Intel Xeon E3 1230 V2
16GB Kingston Ram
Supermicro X9SCA-F 
2 x IBM M1015 flashed 

Thanks


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 13, 2012)

george__ said:
			
		

> Both cards have been flashed to IT mode, firmware version 14.



What is IT mode? Have you read the drivers man page?


----------



## george__ (Oct 13, 2012)

I already installed the mps drivers.

the dmesg shows both cards being detected but not all my hard drives are being detected


----------



## george__ (Oct 13, 2012)

The two cards are named mps0 and mps1.

I see device_attach: mps1 attach returned 6 

but there's nothing like that mps0


----------



## thethirdnut (Nov 9, 2012)

@george

You get an resolution with this? I am having a sim issue with X9SCM-F, E1220-V2 with 3 x M1015. Drives not detected on the 3rd M1015.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35648

I am going to try:

-- new 2.0b BIOS
-- moving 3rd card to diff PCIe slot

Will report back here.


----------



## thethirdnut (Nov 9, 2012)

@george

Your problem sounds very similar to mine. We're both using Ivy Bridge Xeon e12x0-V2 CPU's + FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. 

My mobo:
X9SCM-F has 2 x PCIe-8x +  2 x PCIe-4x [electrical, not mechanical]. The M1015's in the 8x slots detect the HDD's; the one in the 4x does not.

Your mobo:
X9SCA-F has 1 x PCIe-16x +  2 x PCIe-4x [electrical, not mechanical]. I am guessing that the M1015 in the 16x slot detects the HDD's; the one in the 4x does not.

Is that correct?


----------



## george__ (Nov 10, 2012)

I fixed it. I removed everything connected to the motherboard and unplugged everything. I then updated the bios again and then forcefully reset the bios with the method mentioned in the manual. Then I manually updated the IBM M1015 one by one with the some BIOS. Then I installed both IBM M1015 and it worked.


----------



## george__ (Nov 10, 2012)

I also added a third IBM M1015 after this and no problems. So I guess the motherboard bios was messed up somehow. The BIOS settings are all stock except for the detect non-compatible devices option for the PCI-Express. The IBM M1015 were flashed with the OPTIONROM bios feature. Sorry, I fixed this a while back, can't remember everything.


----------



## thethirdnut (Nov 12, 2012)

@george

Thanks very much - here's what got it working. All changes done in the X9SCM-F BIOS:

1) Advanced --> PCIe/PCI/PnP Config --> PCI-E Slot 5,6,7 OPROM [Disabled]
-- no effect, drives in 3rd M1015 [the 4x PCIe slot still not detected]

2) Advanced --> Detect Non-Compliance Device [Enabled]
-- works! drives on 3rd M1015 now show up

Awesome, thanks again.


----------

